# UP engine 844



## haolerider (Mar 25, 2012)

Has anyone seen UP steam engine 844 going across country from Cyenenne pulling old cars? It is on the way to Arkansas for a Civil War reenactment at Shiloh. I have a video sent to me and will see if I can get it sent as an email attachment for publication on this forum. At the moment, it is a text message on my phone.


----------



## George Harris (Mar 25, 2012)

haolerider said:


> Arkansas for a Civil War reenactment at Shiloh.


Huh? Arkansas? Shiloh is in West Tennessee about 90 miles east of Memphis, which is as far east as the Union Pacific gets. The issue was the railroad junction at Corinth MS which is about 6 miles to the south. It was the crossing of the Mobile and Ohio and the Memphis and Charleston, and was very signinfcant to the transportation of the Confederacy. One of my double great grandfather's brothers is buried in one of the Confederate mass graves there.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 26, 2012)

George Harris said:


> haolerider said:
> 
> 
> > Arkansas for a Civil War reenactment at Shiloh.
> ...


Yes, Arkansas. I think Civil War reenactors are not real picky about location, and would do the battle of Shiloh in a Wal-Mart parking lot in Honolulu.

Trains News Wire, 3-14-12:

"Union Pacific 4-8-4 No. 844 will depart Cheyenne March 22 and embark on a seven day trip to Arkansas to transport civil war re-enactors to Marion, Ark., just across the Mississippi River from Memphis. This year marks the 150th anniversary of the battle of Shiloh located near Shiloh, Tenn., approximately 100 miles east of Memphis. The Blue –Gray Alliance is presenting the event and giving participants a chance to travel by train to the re-enactment just as real soldiers arrived by train to the battle of Shiloh in 1862."

Shiloh Limited Detailed Schedule

Lastly, doesn't this thread really belong over in the Misc. Rail Forums?







U.P. 4-8-4 No. 844 at Kelso, CA, 11-20-11. Photo by Alice.
​


----------

